# How did people waste their time in the pre-Internet era?



## nikos_ (Apr 24, 2013)

*How did people waste their time in the pre-Internet era?*



Without blogs, e-mail, online videos, and FB, what did people turn to for midday work breaks?

*Please note: The question is not "How did folks _spend _time in meaningful emotional or intellectual ways in the olden days?",  but  "How did peopletake  four perfectly good hours, lay them out in the driveway with their  alcoholic uncle and his buddies and drive over them with a four-wheeler  until they were unrecognizable ?"  i.e.,_ waste _them.

This is a follow-up question to How did people communicate in the pre-internet era?.


1+ Comments
*Sign in to read all of Quora.*


Sign In with FacebookSign In with Google
We'll never post without your permission. 
Sign Up with Email





*Why do I need to sign in?*
Quora is a knowledge-sharing community that depends on everyone being able to pitch in when they know something.







*50 Answers*











Dan Smith*233* votes by Neville Fogarty, Yair Livne, Anonymous, (more)

Some things I remember doing at work in the early 90s:



Someone in the office would buy a decent newspaper, make about ten photocopies of the cryptic crossword and hand them out. 
At  lunchtime large groups of people would sit together and talk, play  cards, try to finish off the last couple of crossword clues which no one  could get. 
Communal, scheduled coffee breaks (tea breaks in the  UK) were a major part of the work routine.  This has almost completely  disappeared now. 
People read newspapers from front to back, or back to front if preferred, and swapped their papers with others. 
The  equivalent of today's Photoshopping involved cutting and pasting  collages and photocopying them.  Comic strips would have the speech  bubbles blanked out with liquid paper, then photocopied and new words  written in (or manually typed sometimes).  Just as now, these lash-ups  would be topical jokes, or in-jokes within the workplace.  Many of the  comedy email circulars which still do the rounds to this day originated  in that era. 
There were a lot of practical jokes, often very  dangerous, like loosening all the bolts and screws on someone's chair  while they were out at lunch, for example. 
People played games like Squash quite a lot - quick, active, sweaty, shower, back to work. 
Lunchtime  drinking was far more commonplace than it is now (it's almost  completely died away in the UK).  On Fridays it was almost obligatory  for everyone to pile down to the pub for a long lunch. 

The  last thing on that list is something I really miss - not so much the  boozing, but the banter, the laughs, the relaxed nature everyone seemed  to have.  It still seems really strange to me when people do things like  arranging a meeting at 4pm on a Friday.  This was always POETS day -  piss off early, tomorrow's Saturday.  I often look around me at 5.30pm  these days and no one is even _thinking_ of heading home.  How much things have changed in less than two decades.

I  think a lot of that must be down to the Web, to the fact that people no  longer rely on others around them, in 'RL', to give them their social  fix and to entertain them and pass the time.  The Web has given us many,  many things, but it has taken away that social interaction.  Cigarette  breaks are the last remaining trace of those times, of socialising at  work, and smoking is fast disappearing too.  




6+ Comments ? 2:48 on Mon Apr 25 2011





















Alberto Payo, Tech and culture journalist. Editor-i... (more) *307* votes by Seb Paquet, Fred Goodwin, Chris Heller, (more)

Are you familiar with Minesweeper?  




9+ Comments ? 15:9 on Wed Feb 02 2011





















Marcus Geduld, Widely-read history buff.*29* votes by Abhishek Rajan, Tracy Crawford, Anonymous, (more)

Do  kids still play nickel basketball? When I was in school, in the 70s and  80s, many kids would play paper games as soon as they got bored. Some  of these games were quite intricate, and there were solitair games  as-well-as team games.

And our primitive version of texting (or sexting) was called "passing notes."

We  would doodle, daydream, play cards, gossip, read magazines, read books,  listen to music, sing, dance, make mix tapes, play sports, watch TV, go  to movies, make up stories, go for walks, run errands (back before the  web, errands took longer and involved much more time standing in lines)  and imagine people naked.

Once personal computers were available  -- but before most were hooked up to networks -- we created an ad-hock  "internet" using a combination of PCs and phones. My friends and I would  all have copies of the same game -- usually a text-adventure game --  and we'd all play our copies simultaneously in our own homes, constantly  calling each other for tips and bragging rights: "Did you get past the  wizard? You didn't? Do you wanna know how to do it?"

I also  remember watching movies in my head. Back before VCRs, your only chance  of seeing a movie repeatedly was waiting for it to come on TV. Or, if  you had a favorite movie, you would imagine it. I remember being bored  in class and conjuring up "2001." And you'd endlessly quote your  favorite movie, to sort of keep it alive in your head. 

I  remember getting into "Jaws" and having a "Jaws" lunchbox and all sorts  of other merchandise. I know merchandising still exists, but I think it  played a more central role to fandom when I was younger. It allowed to  to keep the ball in the air -- so to speak -- while waiting for a rare  chance to see your favorite movie or show again. 

Just as today,  lots of spare time was spent on sex: daydreaming about it, pursuing it,  gossiping about it, flirting, arguing, breaking up... I remember some  quaint pastimes like going to adult book stores and, later, visiting the  back rooms in video stores. I remember being amazed when my friend's  dad got him a subscription to "Playboy."  




Comment ? 0:9 on Sun Jan 27 2013





















Gary Teal, Republican*23* votes by Anonymous, Bryan Thomas, Shannon Larson, (more)

I  think people did all the same things that you list, but did them very,  very slowly.  Looking up something in the library or buying a book  somewhere could take an entire day. Shopping for clothes.  Writing  letters to loved ones and going to the post office to buy stamps.  It  was all happening, just very slowly.

For years I saw my father in  law sitting at his desk for hours on end playing solitaire, with a deck  of cards.  It took about thirty seconds to shuffle and lay them all  out.  If you set out to play a thousand games, that's a whole day of  your life "wasted".

Lastly, I think one answer is that we used to  do nothing every once in a while.  Nothing was a good way to spend an  evening.  You could sit in a chair and feel the breeze, getting nothing  done.  Even if there were two or three of you, you might not speak.  You  went for a walk by yourself and came back to the same place, having  accomplished nothing.  I don't think any of us can conceive of life  three hundred years ago when there was nothing to do but plant the crops  and watch them grow.  Hard work, but hardly like catching the subway or  watching a Transformers movie in 3d.  If you wanted music you could  sing, or get a bunch of friends together and sing.  We should do more  nothing but we won't go back now.  




2 Comments ? 9:15 on Sun Apr 24 2011





















Caroline Zelonka, witness to over 40 years of it.*9* votes by Mihika Kulkarni, Murtaza Aliakbar, Anonymous, (more)

If  I knew it was going to be a slow day at the office, I came prepared.  Usually, with a stack of magazines (reading a book at your desk was too  obvious), bills to pay (it took awhile to make out the checks, fill out  the forms, stamp and address the envelopes etc.), letters to respond to  (yes, my family/friends and I often wrote snail mail letters which were  often eight or nine pages in length and contained things like newspaper  clippings and sketches), and maybe the phone numbers of people you  wanted or needed to call.

I will admit, I also had a lot more  time to work out at the gym (I'd leave at 11:30 and return at 1pm;  within the normal span of lunch hour). Even if I was busy at work, I'd  have less temptation to procrastinate at my desk. I could take work with  me to the gym, if need be, and read it on the Stairmaster. You used to  see a lot of people reading work-related stuff at the gym.

In  those days, it seemed like more people actually took a lunch break.  Probably because they had more errands to run: to the bank, the post  office, the store, anywhere they had to drop something off or pick  something up (and you had to physically transport a lot of things you  can get off the net). 

In our free time, we watched a lot of  movies. VHS tapes, mostly from video stores like Hollywood or  Blockbuster. Less so with TV. Cable was very common in the 80s and early  90s, but there were no DVRs. I often recorded shows on the VCR to watch  later.

We did a lot more retail shopping. To see what was out  there for sale, you actually had to visit stores, or browse catalogs  (catalog shopping was huge). This is one aspect of life that's really  improved since the advent of the internet.

We also talked on the  phone a lot. I might spend an average of an hour a day on personal  calls. If you had a major life event, such as an engagement or a new  job, you might spend several hours calling different people to announce  your news. 

Overall, the internet meant we couldn't get as much  done at our desks (such as research), but we didn't waste as much time  either. In fact, I would venture to say that we were more productive. I  know I was a lot less sedentary, too, even when I wasn't working out.  There were fewer overweight or obese people; in my mind, this has less  to do with the availability of junk food and large portions and more to  do with the fact that we're just spending more time on our collective  asses.  




Comment ? 23:45 on Mon Jan 28 2013





















Anonymous*19* votes by Marc Bodnick, Shannon Larson, Anonymous, (more)

I  remember pre-computer days; if you were traveling, you always brought a  deck of cards with you to kill time while waiting for your train, bus,  whatever. Also crossword puzzles & other games.

At my  parents' house where computer time is frowned upon as anti-social, we  spend a lot of time on the backyard deck, drinking ice tea, watching the  squirrels & birds, talking about life or reading. I think what I  miss most being constantly tethered to technology is I hardly spend any  time outdoors anymore. And, no, bringing my laptop to the park is not at  all the same thing.

As far as work breaks go, we smoked or gossiped, walked around the block, ran to the store.  




3 Comments ? 18:31 on Thu Apr 08 2010























Anonymous*9* votes by Kevin Lin, Anonymous, Dan Smith, (more)

I  remember wasting A LOT of time waiting for that hot new song to come on  again (with my fingers on the cassette "record" and "play" buttons) so I  could record the song from the very beginning. This was also before  radio stations started playing the same 20 songs every hour. This means  that if you mess up at all then that is another 2 hours you'll spend  waiting for the song to come on again (at least).  




Comment ? 8:37 on Wed Jan 23 2013






















Anonymous*10* votes by Anonymous, Charlie Cheever, Marc Bodnick, (more)

Television, Radio, Bars and smoking breaks.  




Comment ? 11:49 on Thu Apr 08 2010






















Yishan Wong, Quantity has a quality all its own.*93* votes by Anonymous, Brandon Smietana, Richard Henry, (more)

The  pre-internet era was boring.  Some may say that it was just as  stimulating but in different, more "vibrant, outdoorsy" ways, but they  are wrong.  I have lived in both and the internet definitely makes life  more interesting.  In fact, combining the outdoors with the internet is  one of life's greatest pleasures.

Before the internet, if you  were an intellectually curious introvert, books were pretty much the  best you could do.  Television was (as it is now), largely vapid and  terrible, with the small number of high-quality shows interrupted  regularly with annoying advertising.  Radio was out of the question.   Newspapers were like books except that you got your hands dirty reading  them.

Books required an extended piece of time and mental focus  to get into, which is fine if you have hours to kill, but it is always  hard to spend a spare 10 minutes reading a book.  There was no  pre-internet equivalent of 10 minutes of interesting content that you  could access on your laptop or mobile phone, except perhaps for  magazines, which were not social or interactive.

Break room  conversations and watercooler socializing is as dumb as it sounds.  The  majority of people are dumb and uninteresting (with a small minority  being smart and interesting), and the great change that the internet  makes is that it allows one to potentially interface with a far greater  number of people, and thus more easily find those with similar interests  and intellectual compatibility.  Just as the internet allowed  businesses to access a far larger number of potential customers compared  to the physical foot traffic that a brick-and-mortar store is confined  to, so too does it allow an individual to access a wider range of  potential friends and conversation partners compared to those one can  only meet via physical proximity, as in a workplace setting.

Be glad for the internet; it connects you to the great world of people more closely and intimately than the old people believe.  




4+ Comments ? 22:56 on Tue Aug 17 2010





















Anonymous*14* votes by Inigo Sarmiento, Anonymous, Kevin McAleer, (more)

We mostly just stared aimlessly out the window.  




2 Comments ? 3:42 on Wed Feb 02 2011






















Steve De Long, Geek, Artist, Founder*6* votes by Tom Byron, Gary Teal, Anonymous, (more)

I  rode my Swinn 10 speed to the 7-Eleven, bought 10 comic books for $0.20  each (Spiderman, X-Men, Conan the Barbarian, etc), a bag of Doritos and  a large RC cola bottle, rode home and... read all the comics, ate all  the Doritos, and drank the entire 20oz of RC.  Total cost < $5.  Time  wasted - approximately 4 hours.  Fun - immeasurable.  




Comment ? 4:51 on Wed Feb 06 2013





















Gustaf Alstromer, Product Manager, Growth @Airbnb*12* votes by Anonymous, Anonymous, Inigo Sarmiento, (more)

I asked a friend who did waste a lot of time pre-Internet, this is what he wrote: 

"I  worked out at the gym at lunch time.  at night, my friends and i went  to open bars at nightclubs which were much bigger in the '80's in New  York and filled with a wide variety of interesting people including  artists, musicians, publishing industry execs, ad agency execs and  creatives, writers as well as scattering of bankers and lawyers.  music  was compiled into sets played by djs who had travelled the world  sampling and listening to musicians directly, not being programmed by  intelligent software programs.

then the internet happened and  people stopped going out.  they only speak or listen to people that  "share" the same point of view or people who were "friends" or "friends  of friends".  the idea of mixing with others became lost.

since  people no longer go out, personal hygiene has declined and you can't  tell anymore who smells bad or who has stopped brushing their teeth  since everyone is always banging away at some keyboard alone in a room  making some non important statement to as many people as they can  collect into groups of passive listeners."  




1+ Comments ? 11:16 on Wed Aug 18 2010





















Jon Mixon, I solve a wide range of problems for ... (more) *4* votes by Ben Atkin, Mark Harrison, Lisa Galarneau, and Paul Halsall



Bullshitting (e.g. Chatting around the water cooler) 
Reading (magazines, tabloids,occasionally books) 
Board games (At lunch breaks) 
Drinking (DUI's were rare, so drinking was plentiful. Also most companies didn't have the alcohol policies they do today) 
Getting  high (Drugs were cheaper and stronger then it seems. Also several  things that are now illegal were not at that time. Also, drug screening  was uncommon in many industries, making it unlikely that users would be  fired for their usage) 
Smoking. Lots of smoking. 
 




1 Comment ? 3:4 on Wed May 04 2011





















Ariel Krakowski, Blogging at Zappable.com*6* votes by Anonymous, Elliot S Maggin, Anonymous, (more)

Historians  and anthropologists have studied this issue greatly, and there are  different theories about what people did in pre-internet times.

*What Free Time?*
Some  theories suggest that people didn't have much free time then, since  everything took longer to accomplish. For example, to buy something, you  had to _actually go to a store _(Or use a _mail-order catalog_, but who would do that). To communicate with someone, you had to actually send them _a physical letter._  (Or pick up a land-line phone and call then, but then you would be  stuck in a conversation.) To lookup information, you would have to go to  a place called a_ library, _which contained_ "books"_. Clearly people didn't have time to "Library" any question they had.


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 24, 2013)

as for now

we all know what is happening


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 25, 2013)

We went outside and did shit.  Hung out with friends.  Had a good time.  And most important we learned how to interact with people, face to face.  A lot of people these days, from their early thirties and younger, have become so socially retarded they make nerds like me part of the cool crowd.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 25, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> as for now
> 
> we all know what is happening



We know you keep crying about getting negged.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 25, 2013)

great thread fag


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 26, 2013)

> How did people waste their time in the pre-Internet era?
> 
> Without blogs, e-mail, online videos, and FB, what did people turn to for midday work breaks?



I'd like to add phones.  Playing with phones to the list, mindlessly pushing the buttons and peeking at trivial information.


----------



## Watson (Apr 26, 2013)

masturbating to dirty magazines with a tube sock under my bed......ooh wait was this a rhetorical question?

jk lolz


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 26, 2013)

^

y this ******* posting on ma threads
she forgoten i added er in my ignore list propably



XYZ said:


> We know you keep crying about getting negged.




no,that's good
 i gave to your meeningless existence a purpose
looser




[SIL] said:


> great thread fag




your mother has bigger cawk than your pedo father
that y you became what you are
i feel sorry about you


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 26, 2013)

my son and i used to share my all in 1 comp then i bought him a really nice laptop ... he doesn't like the texture on it cuz it makes the mousepad not work right when scrolling so i offered to take it back for a serious laptop upgrade at my expense or comp just like mine. he decided to just go back to sharing mine which works for me because it gets us both offline more. i'm buying a new mountain bike and concentrating on making my yard awesome this year. people seriously waste too much of their lives online.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 26, 2013)

only time i am on the internet is when i am at work, monitoring my networks. This is why you will all most never see a weekend post from me. When I am at home my time is spent either at the gym, with my dogs, going to the lake, fishing, and soon i am picking up a new hobby used to be into BMX racing big time as a keep I raced nationally, no way i can race now but i am looking to get into fixed gear bikes.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 26, 2013)

Negged


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 26, 2013)

Before the internet the kids on my block used to play any game with a ball, some without, like ditch em. We'd play from sunrise to sunset. Shit, I grew up in the projects, we would hide and throw rocks at passing cars just to see if we could get them to chase us. We'd have hiding places scouted out in advance just in case they did!

Come to think of it, those were guerilla tactics and I didn't even realise it!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Before the internet the kids on my block used to play any game with a ball, some without, like ditch em. We'd play from sunrise to sunset. Shit, I grew up in the projects, we would hide and throw rocks at passing cars just to see if we could get them to chase us. We'd have hiding places scouted out in advance just in case they did!
> 
> Come to think of it, those were guerilla tactics and I didn't even realise it!



We threw tennis balls, one time we got one through an open window and beaned a guy on the head, he came to a screeching halt looked around saw the ball on the passenger seat, grabbed it and jumped out and screamed "I'm keeping your ball!".  We didn't care cause we had dozens from the field behind the country club tennis courts.


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 26, 2013)

i remember playing butts up in the front yard throwing tennis balls at each other, actually meeting girls in real life and sneaking out to the park to make out, instead of spending time on a web cam hoping to see a nipple. From 7-9th grade it was all about taking girls to the movies to just make out, we had internet but it was all dial up and shitty. Then the internet was just used to get parties together. not spend hours and days playing wow and online games.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 26, 2013)

maniclion said:


> We threw tennis balls, one time we got one through an open window and beaned a guy on the head, he came to a screeching halt looked around saw the ball on the passenger seat, grabbed it and jumped out and screamed "I'm keeping your ball!".  We didn't care cause we had dozens from the field behind the country club tennis courts.



lol Those were the days, carefree & no responsibilities. Unless of course you were the guy who got caught, then  then you'd have to reimburse the guy & you became the shmuck.


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 26, 2013)

nikos likes hairy chested greek men(he knows)


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 26, 2013)

# of children per house hold 1965 2.6

# of children per house hold 2012 2.06

I think this explains what went on without the internet.


----------



## troubador (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2013)

a lot of outdoors . . fishing, camping, surfing, trekking, brewing beer, growing weed and cultivating shrooms


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 27, 2013)

People actually had to go to the video store and then ask to go in the back room to get their porn. It was hell. If internet bars are ever invented no one will ever have a reason to.venture out again...

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Watson (Apr 27, 2013)

OP negd for being himself....


----------



## XYZ (Apr 29, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> no,that's good
> i gave to your meeningless existence a purpose
> looser



If you're going to try and insult me, at least learn the language and know how to spell it, dumbass.


----------



## Bowden (Apr 29, 2013)

We beat up funny talking foreigners from Greece that weighted 165 lbs soaking wet and stuffed them into a metal locker.
We then laughed like hell and banged on the locker until their eardrums burst.


----------



## LAM (Apr 29, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> People actually had to go to the video store and then ask to go in the back room to get their porn. It was hell. If internet bars are ever invented no one will ever have a reason to.venture out again...
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



I remember going to the local video store to get some porn back in the late 80's brought home about 4-6 VHS tapes.  then my mom went to the video store the same day to rent some movies but we had reached our limit and they told her what movies I had rented....LOL


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 29, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> People actually had to go to the video store and then ask to go in the back room to get their porn. It was hell. If internet bars are ever invented no one will ever have a reason to.venture out again...
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2





LAM said:


> I remember going to the local video store to get some porn back in the late 80's brought home about 4-6 VHS tapes.  then my mom went to the video store the same day to rent some movies but we had reached our limit and they told her what movies I had rented....LOL



I remember walking through those beads, whatever they're called, to look at the porn.

Tori Welles was awesome! But so was Vanessa Del Rio and Keisha too.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2013)

Remember those paper things that had words on them and you had to hold it and read it, I think they called them Bo-auks or something like that, I wonder if thats any relation to e-books?

Remember Victoria Secret catalogs, I thought I was naughty for wanking to those.  Now kids can pull up videos of the models strutting down the catwalk get slightly aroused and then pull up scat porn to really get in the mood...


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 29, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> I remember walking through those beads, whatever they're called, to look at the porn.
> 
> Tori Welles was awesome! But so was Vanessa Del Rio and Keisha too.



There was a video store near where I used to live.  A big place.  1/4 of it was porn.  I was in porn heaven whenever I went there.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2013)

I have never bought porn, never rented videos, never bought mags, even before the internet age...just never saw spending money on it.  When I had an apartment with my best friend from the Navy we had Playboy channel, but I rarely watched it cause I went out all the time getting the real thing...


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 29, 2013)

maniclion said:


> I have never bought porn, never rented videos, never bought mags, even before the internet age...just never saw spending money on it.  When I had an apartment with my best friend from the Navy we had Playboy channel, but I rarely watched it cause I went out all the time getting the real thing...



For my wife and I the porn isn't a substitute.  It's a little extra every once in a while.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2013)

LAM said:


> I remember going to the local video store to get some porn back in the late 80's brought home about 4-6 VHS tapes.  then my mom went to the video store the same day to rent some movies but we had reached our limit and they told her what movies I had rented....LOL



I used to borrow my old man's stash that was hidden under his bed. Inside *Desire? Cousteau* and *Sex World* were classics!  Taught me all the tricks a teenager needed


----------



## maniclion (Apr 30, 2013)

Remember going to Tower Records and listening to CDs before you bought them, or just chancing it and buying a favorite artists latest release without knowing what any part of it sounded like?  We were wild and whimsical back then!


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

i just wanked a lot


----------



## nikos_ (May 1, 2013)

modarators of the forum( sil and xyz) use to go to playgrounds


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

when they were teenagers
sil used to be abused by his school mates
that's obvious why he s treating this way now he has this virtual power
he tries to forget
too bad everybody remers him as the joke of their childhood
hope that buttom pressing do him more good than the therapy and medicines he is into
but i doupt


xyz,is the same story prety much,but he used to be molastated
from his pedo father,his transexual mother,and his schoolmates
he also tries to forget via therapy,medicine and pressing pc buttons
no reason to wish him good luck,there's no way to get back to normal



but what can you say?what can you do?


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 2, 2013)

Oh nikos your a silly little homosexual aren't you. 
 I love hummus and I want to thank you and your culture for creating such a culinary treat.


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

you don't expect answer now,do you?


----------



## HFO3 (May 2, 2013)

Negged again^^^ that's twice today little Greek boy.


----------



## XYZ (May 2, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> when they were teenagers
> sil used to be abused by his school mates
> that's obvious why he s treating this way now he has this virtual power
> he tries to forget
> ...






LOL, you're getting so worked up over little red dots on a computer screen.  Sil and I must own your mind because this has to be about the 10th post by you referring to one or both of us.


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

XYZ said:


> LOL, you're getting so worked up over little red dots on a computer screen.  Sil and I must own your mind because this has to be about the 10th post by you referring to one or both of us.



what  a great thinker!!!!!
ur next step would be to calculate the equation  1+1=?

that's musy be the second time i waste ma time and reposting to you
i already ignoring the other fag
that's ma ten post?  you made ten threads,plus countles messages on negging messages


apparently,from the abuse you suffered as child and teenager,you lost the ability to thinking rational
won't waste ma time to answer you again


----------



## charley (May 2, 2013)

_*                              .........NEED I SAY MORE ???  ...........*_


----------



## XYZ (May 2, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> what  a great thinker!!!!!
> ur next step would be to calculate the equation  1+1=?
> 
> that's musy be the second time i waste ma time and reposting to you
> ...




Try reposting again in english.  Thanks.


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

here is the proof of the nerdness of some people
who used to be abused sexually and physically by their parents and peers
i m talking about the two IM modarators,Sil and XYZ



here are two posts of mine,they were typicaly posts of a healthy young man,now see how they became after the editing
by these patients people

*


nikos_ said:



			i d like azza licking my left ball, 1superman licking my right ball
while i m sticking my dick in bobbys ass
		
Click to expand...







nikos_ said:



			i'm homo
		
Click to expand...



*
by posting on the arrow you can ssee who edit what,bringing it to their own reallity and making it look right acordinf to their experiencesit's so sad that there is people among us who suffered,and now they expressing all these feelings via internet bulling
let's be gentle on them,life has already been cruel to them


----------



## charley (May 2, 2013)

....nikos what are you doing ??????


----------



## theCaptn' (May 2, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> here is the proof of the nerdness of some people
> who used to be abused sexually and physically by their parents and peers
> i m talking about the two IM modarators,Sil and XYZ
> 
> ...



Dude what's it like living in a country poorer than most African nations and full of gypsys?


----------



## nikos_ (May 2, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dude what's it like living in a country poorer than most African nations and full of gypsys?



do you see any connection between mine and yours post?
i don't

did you ever asked ur self ynations in Africa have diamonds and still r poor?
did you ever asked your seld y iraq has oil and stil is a poor country?
did you ever asked your self y afanistan exports heroin!!! and is a poor country?
i know that you don't care that Greece has oill and natural gas and is a poor country,neither why and how we got into this

plus Greece is connecting east and west,it has huge problem with illegal immigrants,their percentage had been up to 46% of the naative population
number unheard for any country in the world!!! with all the inherent disadnantages that brought

wat e.c. did about that? send frontex to the borders,to do what? show them the way to athens!!!! i m no kidding


i bet you neven thought all that captain,so why don't you go for a walk to eureka tower,to clear ur mind and think?


----------



## nikos_ (May 3, 2013)

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssss............................silnce
i owe this kitty super moderator
lol


captain here's a tip,find an indepent news site where you can have some true information
aparently MTV doesn't working


----------



## ctr10 (May 3, 2013)

I heard Cyprus has a bigger GDP than Greece


----------



## nikos_ (May 3, 2013)

ctr10 said:


> I heard Cyprus has a bigger GDP than Greece




don;t you think that Cyprus has bigger problems,than the inbalance of that papers called money?

Turkish invasion of Cyprus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

